# Ada component info



## mspurbeck (Jun 18, 2009)

I AM VERY NEW AND MY FIRST time on site and hoping i can learn alot about the ada ptm 1650 amp i am getting used and the ada cinema reference preamp also..any advise or help is most appreciated,,thank you//mark


----------



## Richard-ADA (Jul 8, 2009)

The PTM-6150 has been in the ADA line up since 1995. Named after one of ADA's co-founders, Peter T. McKean who passed away in late 1994, the six channel power amplifier won its first honor, a four-way amplifier shoot-out hands down in Home Theater magazine shortly after it was introduced. The fact that nearly fifteen years later, the amp is still in our product line has a great deal to do with the amplifiers incredible design. The many reviews on this amplifier speak to its sound and build-quality. At 250 W/Ch into 4 Ohms and stable down to 2 Ohms, there aren't too many speakers this amplifier can't drive.

The original Cinema Reference (now called a Mach I as its predecessors were the Mach II and III) uses two DSP boards, one for the Dolby modes and another for the DTS decoding. It features an onboard RF demodulator for Dolby Digital (AC3) playback of laser discs. Unique to this preamp is its ability to do dialogue normalization in the analog domain making its AC Ultra mode the most dynamic Dolby Digital decoding mode ever.

You have really terrific equipment and I hope you enjoy your home theater.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't know if your still looking but I had the ADA Cinema Rhapsody Mach II and thought it was outstanding. The PTM-6150 was also my first high end amp and while pricey new is a deal at the current used prices.

I am more a fan of ADA's pre-pro's than there amps and I think they are by far one of the best pre-pro's that not a lot of people know about. I guess it is there custom home theater heritage and that they are mainly sold through custom installers which means you better have big $$ so a lot of DIY HT guys never come accross them.

If I were you I would try and go with the Mach II or III instead of the original as they add analog inputs so you can get a Blu-ray player with analog outputs and rock on.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

ADA announces new pre-pro:


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Kal,

I did hear about the new Suite 7.1 and Cinema Rhapsody Mach IV with HDMI and built in decoding for DTS-HD and TrueHD and they look sweet. 8 HDMI inputs and 2 HDMI outputs.........that's what I'm talking about. And now all those people who complain about all the useless legacy inputs have the Suite 7.1 to fill the bill.

Unfortunately starting at $5K I will have to wait until they come out used. 

I actually just picked up a EAD TheaterMaster 8800Pro and that things rocking out with it's you know what out being fed by the multi-channel analog outputs of my Oppo BDP-83. It is actually shocking at how good it sounds compared to my first try at Blu-ray analog with a Panasonic BDP-55.

I would like to get my grubby hands on one of those ADA HDMI pre-pro's but patience is a virtue or so they say:foottap:


----------



## avflyer (Jul 8, 2009)

sub_crazy would be accurate in suggesting a Mach II or Mach III. Both feature a bypass input for a Blu-ray's multi-channel analog output. Best of all, both feature an anaolg crossover on this input providing bass management (fixed at 80Hz). That said, their is a 10dB gain boost option as well as determining which speaker groups run large or small. While the Mach II relegated this crossover to only the bypass input, the Mach III permits use of this crossover in conjunction with the crossover in the DSP for all audio inputs. Here, you can run "Large" on desired channel pairs while still re-directing those channels' bass information to the subwoofer output for summing with the other "small" channels and LFE. If you have full range speakers, this is a real win-win. As from my experience, while I wouldn't necessarily say that the bass is louder (it is somewhat), what is most noticeable is that the hair follicles on your skin really get moving.

Kal, many thanks for posting our release.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

I did sell my ADA Cinema Rhapsody Mach II about 6 months ago to simplify the set-up in the second system and go to a receiver but I did hear back from the guy who bought it.
When he first got it he was shocked at how good it was compared to what he was using before (can't remember what that was but it was a big name) and he thanked me as he wasn't expecting it to sound as good as I said it was. A few weeks ago he e-mailed me again to say he just added a Blu-ray player to the analog inputs and he was even more blown away and he thanked me again. 

I have received thanks before for recommending a product I really liked but never 6 months after the fact. I am really happy to see that the guy I sold my ADA to is still so happy with it 6 months later that he took the time to tell me about it. I think that says a lot about how good ADA's pre-pro's are.


----------

